# Nautilus as dependency



## sk8harddiefast (May 19, 2011)

Today after 3 weeks I am back. I made my updates but now is installing nautilus as dependency! How can I avoid it? I really don't want it!


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2011)

Find out what's depending on it.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 19, 2011)

Well. How to find that? I have 98 updates!


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 19, 2011)

*pkg_info -R nautilus\**?


----------



## femc7488 (May 19, 2011)

Maybe gksu.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 20, 2011)

```
pkg_info -R nautilus\* 
Information for nautilus-2.32.2.1_1:

Required by:
gksu-2.0.2



[lucifer@darkchaos /]$ whereis gksu
gksu: /usr/local/bin/gksu /usr/local/man/man1/gksu.1.gz /usr/ports/sysutils/gksu
[lucifer@darkchaos /]$ cd /usr/ports/sysutils/gksu
[lucifer@darkchaos /usr/ports/sysutils/gksu]$ sudo make config
Password:
===> No options to configure
```

None nautilus flag.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 20, 2011)

Then you're probably SOL; judging by the LIB_DEPENDS in the Makefile there's really no way around it.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 20, 2011)

Alternative to gksu? I really don't want nautilus!


----------

